# Wasserkühlung Amd Fx 8350



## Donstaudi (12. Januar 2013)

*Wasserkühlung Amd Fx 8350*

Ich würde mir gern einen Cpu Wasserkühler zulegen (Geschlossenes System) um maximales OC zu erreichen derzeit hab ich 4,34 GHZ, Wunschberreich 4,8 - 5ghz bei max 60°C!

Case wäre das Corsair Graphit 600T welches würde ihr mir empfehlen? Preis spielt keine Rolle 

Grus Staudi


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Amd Fx 8350*

Der Thread hätte in dieses Unterforum gemusst.

Wakü: Zusammenstellungen / Kaufberatung

Außerdem passe deinen Thread an die Regeln an.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-richtig-bitte-erst-lesen-dann-schreiben.html


----------



## hotfirefox (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Amd Fx 8350*

1. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

2. Sind die Dinger nur auf Höhe sehr guter Luftkühler.

3. Kühlen sie nur gut durch hochdrehende Lüfter.


----------



## Donstaudi (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Amd Fx 8350*

Der ZusammenstellungsGuide hilft mir leider kein wenig da ich ein geschlossenes System will!


----------



## Uter (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Amd Fx 8350*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


 -CLOSED-


----------

